# Conexion telefono a un mixer



## pigueloo (Jul 13, 2008)

Hola, mi consulta es la siguiente. junto con unos amigos tenemos un canal, por cable, de television, y aunque nadie lo crea, es sin fines de lucro, ya que gracias a Dios todos tenemos trabajo estable. bueno mi consulta es si saben de algun esquema o circuito para construir, para conectar una linea telefonica a una mesa de sonido o Mixer, esto es para sacar llamadas al aire. desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 13, 2008)

hola
*UTILIZA EL BUSCADOR DEL FORO*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-audio-tele.htm


----------



## max724 (Oct 19, 2009)

andava buscando este circuito, gracias


----------

